# Questions to IP's from a potential surrogate...



## katebyrne (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all

Hope you are all well? 

I have just (13 weeks ago) had twins via IVF treatment (I don't ovulate regularly) and am now looking into becoming a host surrogate for a couple longing for their own baby.

I have a few questions for anyone that can help, maybe people that have looked into getting a surrogate themselves?

1. Would it matter that I needed IVF treatment myself in order to have a child (even though it wasn't because I had any problems carrying a pregnancy)?

2. Does it have to be for someone very local to me?

3. Do all intended parents require contact after the birth? I assumed most would want to cut ties and go on as if they had had the child themselves? I am flexible either way,

Thanks so much!

Kate xxx


----------



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Kate

As long as you can carry a pregnancy healthily then it doesnt matter as being a host surrogate you would go through the same treatment as if you were having ivf yourself. The couple doesnt have to be local to you and could even be from abroad if you wanted. It does make like easier if they are nearer to you but it would matter more if you were a straight surrogate. You will find that different couples will want different things from the experience. Some will see it as a life long friendship and others just want the baby and then to cut ties. So the question you have to ask are to yourself really and what you want from the process and then find ips that match those requirements. The main thing is that you feel comfortable with the couple before starting the process   xxx


----------

